# Kobe to NY, "Let's talk in July"



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/25437.htm

I know never to take Marc Berman articles to heart, but this one interested me. Kobe is testing all the free agent waters, as he should. I honestly think that if Isiah and Kobe have a meaningful discussion, it could have an impact on his decision. I still believe that Kobe to NY is a pipedream, but it's one Im praying for nonetheless.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.... This and also Nbadraft.net saying that the top 5 picks in the draft are all tradeable, interesting.........


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes Post is a crap paper but if Kobe said this himself then thats dufferent. I am going to pray day and night that we get Kobe. Even though I hate him on LA....


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I cant believe Kobe would even want to test the waters. Come on, come to the Knicks? I would love to see a tough Knick team, but damn, the man is lord of the rings out there in LA.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Kobe would of said yes to any team. 

"I'm going to listen to all options"
^^^^^^^read there.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

> I cant believe Kobe would even want to test the waters. Come on, come to the Knicks? I would love to see a tough Knick team, but damn, the man is lord of the rings out there in LA.


I think he's accomplished everything possible in LA, while being thought of as a superstar, but second fiddle. I think he feels its time to move on. Remember, this guy wants to be the G.O.A.T. when he retires. Im sure he feels its time he starts building his legacy as the man who can do it all. That means without Shaq


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Then maybe we can trade him houston, mutombo andersen and tim thomas for Tim duncan. and then we can throw some free agency money at Shaq.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

kobe's wife doesnt want to move


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

but, New York, his mistress, does want him to move. oh wait, all free agents are casually dating NYK. then they sit down behind a microphone and in solemn tones break up with us to go somewhere where rings are possible. if IT can bring that guy here then 2 things will happen: 1) I will experience extreme cognitive dissonance bc I *hate* Kobe and his icy self-love for a variety of reasons (mostly basketball-related) and I will experience extreme pleasure at seeing someone break down any kind of defense at all in 4th quarters and 2) Marbury will be once again the 2nd fiddle he should be. but, he's not coming here, so why do i keep bothering to think about it? oh, and while we're on the subject of coming to NYK, Rasheed is mostly disappearing in this series--no fire except in post-game comments, no sustained excellence at either end of the floor; if he can't put up serious numbers and consistency now...I don't even want him pursued this offseason (not that he's coming either).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ther is only one way Kobe comes here and that is in a trade for marbury...

His corporate image is shot which means NO advertising revenue so he is not gonna come here for 5 million per...

L.A. is not going to take on Deke and an injured H20 just to accomopdate and L.A. desparately needs a point guard..

Personally,if kobe really wants out and threatens to sign with someone like Phoenix,the lakers will be begging the Knicks to trade with them as NY is one of the few towns Kobe would agree to be traded to

So long Stephon


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Read ythe Daily News today fellas. Marc Berman is not above some fantasy ideas himself. You know these writer's Peter Vecsey is tops among them, like to throw **** out there for no reason except to be pains in the asses. We have some pretty good guys over here that know the Knicks financial situation better than any beat writer, and we all know we don't have the money to coax Kobe to NY. I really hate when our writer's do that, but that's living in NY for you. To be a writer in NY you don't need a concious, and you never have to say you're sorry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tap,what about a Kobe for Marbury deal???

From the Lakers perspective,its not going to get much better than that,unless Kidd is available or maybe Kenyon..But Kobe is NOT going to nant to go to Jersey...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> kobe's wife doesnt want to move


I am pretty sure she didnt want Kobe screwing around on her either..

Kobes gonna do,what Kobe wants to do


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Just curious, Keep in mind we don't know when fianl sentencing will occur. It may be after the start of next season. So WTF happens in a trade situation if Kobe gets sent up river? I mean if you sign him as a FA I suppose you make his contract conditional to being aquitted, but if you trade a player to LA you gonna get him back??? If the answer is no, like I think it is, how much would people realistically offer up for what would amount to a CHANCE at Kobe. Maybe Houston, not Marbury.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hell I'd give up Starbury and Houston with a partial buyout for Kobe.


----------

